# Moog Ball Joints..Zerk Hits axle U-joint...??



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok I just finished doing all ball joints on my 2002 F-250 Superduty. I put grease zerks in all of them as Moog has them. The axle U-joint (also new) hits the upper ball joint grease fitting. What does everybody do. I removed the grease zerk and put the plug back in after I made sure it was fully greased of course. See pic. Note, the knuckle in upside down as you can see the grease zerk is on the upper already. 
T.J.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

I found a different shorter zerk that was shorter. It works fine. I also use a 90 deg adapter to grease it.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

drp;1080310 said:


> I found a different shorter zerk that was shorter. It works fine. I also use a 90 deg adapter to grease it.


So you put a straight one in. Correct. 
T.J.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

*Grease Zerks*

*What does everybody do. I removed the grease zerk and put the plug back in after I made sure it was fully greased of course*.

When I replaced ball joints in my 97 the parts guy told me to do just what you said, I quizzed a buddy who has a automotive repair shop he said to do the same. There's access to put the zerk in and out by rotating the axle, it's tight but doable. I added this to my routine every time I change the oil and such.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Just did the 03s on saturday and didnt have any clearance problem with the zerks. I used NAPA brand ball joints though. They look like the same zerks though. Clearance is tight but they stayed in tact


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

I had to use a right angle one in my friends f350 for the grease fitting.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

RIVERVIEW7;1080669 said:


> I had to use a right angle one in my friends f350 for the grease fitting.


See the picture above. I do have a 90 degree zerk in there now and that is what hits. I am going to look for a shorter 90 degree zerk. I also replaced the U-joints with Federal Mogul ones which the caps might be a little higher.
T.J.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

yes i used a straight one. the 90deg ones are to tall.


----------



## tanker6 (Nov 26, 2005)

Someone stated that they managed to shave down the zerk fitting until it had enough clearance.


----------



## Realdealoo8 (Dec 8, 2006)

You need to look at the axle shaft bearing that is in the rear of the wheel bearing. If that bearing is worn it does not support the shaft enough and alows it to hit the greese fittings. The seal that goes in the spindle also supports the shaft so if you test fit it without that could be the problem too. I have worked on the front end of probably close to 100 of these trucks and never has an issue or had to look for different greese fittings. Just check everything over and you will find your problem.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Realdealoo8;1084398 said:


> You need to look at the axle shaft bearing that is in the rear of the wheel bearing. If that bearing is worn it does not support the shaft enough and alows it to hit the greese fittings. The seal that goes in the spindle also supports the shaft so if you test fit it without that could be the problem too. I have worked on the front end of probably close to 100 of these trucks and never has an issue or had to look for different greese fittings. Just check everything over and you will find your problem.


The needle bearings were also replaced on the back side of the hub when I did the ball joint job. I got Ford needle bearings for this. I just removed the angled grease fittings and put plugs in there. The truck handles great now.
T.J.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

You guys are making things more difficult than it needs to be. Put a short straight zerk in the upper ball joint just like the lower and use This on your grease gun. Problem solved in 5 minutes. :laughing:


----------

